# RPG Sales of 2021



## Voadam (Jan 1, 2021)

Drivethru PDF Sales Guide.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 1, 2021)

Paizo has a 10% off one purchase from their store code:



> *Happy Holidays from Paizo!*​Use code *holiday21* to get 10% off a single order through January 17!​*Offer valid on non-subscription, non-backorder, non-preorder products only. Electronic products from companies other than Paizo, PaizoCon Badges, and PaizoCon Banquet Tickets are not eligible for this discount. Void where prohibited. Limit one use per customer.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 2, 2021)

Sad Fishe Games one day New Year's sale.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Jan 2, 2021)

A thread for all the specific sales is good, and I feel like we also need a Humble Bundle thread to keep track of all the RPG offers over the year.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2021)

Bundle of Holding usually weekly new deals on RPG PDF bundles.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2021)

Humble Bundle bundles that occasionally include RPGs, but also video games, books, comics, and software tools.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2021)

DIY RPG has a 30% off all PDFs sale through January.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2021)

New Year New Game special bundles. Six game system bundles at 47-60% off.

DriveThru New Year, New Game general sale.

DM's Guild New Year, New Campaign Bundles.

DM's Guild New Year, New Games general sale.

Storyteller's Vault New Year New Game sale.


----------



## Yaztromo (Jan 7, 2021)

John Carter of Mars in the Bundle of Holding: John Carter of Mars


----------



## Jd Smith1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Kudos to Voadam, for all the work put in each year!


----------



## Voadam (Jan 9, 2021)

Jd Smith1 said:


> Kudos to Voadam, for all the work put in each year!


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2021)

Solo Adventures Sale by John Paget Roleplay, looks like 2/3 off through January.


----------



## corwyn77 (Jan 11, 2021)

Yaztromo said:


> John Carter of Mars in the Bundle of Holding: John Carter of Mars




And of course, with it is Blades in the Dark, the old original Traveler series, and Changeling.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2021)

Die Screaming is 90% off for one month to promote the latest PWYW release of From R'lyeh with Love.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 17, 2021)

Croatian Earthquake Relief Bundle. $30 for over $300 worth of PDFs including Chivalry & Sorcery 5e and Troika Numinous Edition, so 91% off total.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 18, 2021)

40% off Art and Making of Books.


----------



## John Dallman (Jan 18, 2021)

Steve Jackson Games' Pyramid Scheme is a Kickstarter project with elements of a sale. It's a Kickstarter for the first three issues of Pyramid Volume 4, which is quite economical at $6 for the three issues. Larger pledges are on offer to get the PDFs from last year's PDF Challenge Kickstarter, Pyramid Volume 1, or discounts on GURPS PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 19, 2021)

Titan 2100 Encyclopedia is being retired in 2 days and is currently on sale for $4.99 for the PDF.


----------



## uzirath (Jan 19, 2021)

John Dallman said:


> Steve Jackson Games' Pyramid Scheme is a Kickstarter project with elements of a sale. It's a Kickstarter for the first three issues of Pyramid Volume 4, which is quite economical at $6 for the three issues. Larger pledges are on offer to get the PDFs from last year's PDF Challenge Kickstarter, Pyramid Volume 1, or discounts on GURPS PDFs.



It's also getting more economical by the minute. The campaign started with $6 covering three issues of 20 pages each. As of this moment, we're at 40 pages each and within spitting distance of the next 4-page bump. I always enjoy these articles, even for genres that I don't typically play.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 21, 2021)

Cubicle 7 has a sale on certain Warhammer titles through Jan. 29


----------



## Voadam (Jan 21, 2021)

Dark History one week sale at Storyteller's Vault. Up to 40% off. White Wolf, Onyx Path, and community titles for the dark ages WoD and CoD lines plus some exalted.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2021)

Frog God Games has a 50% off sale on all their PDFs older than six months. Through the end of January.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Jan 29, 2021)

Due to some VAT issues, the Modiphius January sale got delayed, but it is now live and still called the January sale:



			https://www.modiphius.net/collections/january-sale-2021


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2021)

All Codex Martialis PDFs are 30% off through Feb. 7.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 2, 2021)

Idyll Creations has an 80% off Spring sale through February.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 4, 2021)

The Great Traveller Sale 90% classic Traveller 3 LBB set, T4 and a deck plan set, 50-70% off the Mongoose corebook and two other Traveller books, then 25% off over 1,000 Traveller PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2021)

50% off all River Horse Games PDFs Includes Jim Henson's Labyrinth and My Little Pony RPGs.


----------



## uzirath (Feb 6, 2021)

Voadam said:


> 50% off all River Horse Games PDFs Includes Jim Henson's Labyrinth and My Little Pony RPGs.




My family and I have had a lot of fun with Jim Henson's Labyrinth.


----------



## darjr (Feb 6, 2021)

Fantastic Adventures: Ruins of the Grendleroot for 5e​60% off!

This Fantastic thing from SlyFlourish is 60% off today.

Note my affiliate link.








						Fantastic Adventures: Ruins of the Grendleroot for 5e - SlyFlourish | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

Fantastic Adventures: Ruins of the Grendleroot for 5e - From the author of the adamantine-best-selling book Return of the Lazy Dungeon Master... Ten underground adventures for




					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## Voadam (Feb 8, 2021)

57% off Sidetreks bundle at DM's Guild.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 8, 2021)

Aegis Studios Flash 1 day sale on Contagion Savage Adventures.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 11, 2021)

Chaosium Stay in and game Warehouse Clearance sale. 15-66% off.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 11, 2021)

Storyteller's Vault Bloody Valentine's Day Sale.


----------



## Zaroden (Feb 13, 2021)

What are the most popular TTRPGs right now?


----------



## Voadam (Feb 14, 2021)

Zaroden said:


> What are the most popular TTRPGs right now?



My guess would be 5e D&D is tops but I do not follow enough of the industry reporting to gauge others. You might wish to start your own thread if you want more responses and insights about where to check.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 14, 2021)

Frog God Games has a 50% off sale through February on their three versions (5e, PF, Swords & Wizardry) of For the Love of Valentine adventure.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 17, 2021)

DM's Guild has a Healer's Bundle. 56% off 11 PDFs.


----------



## darjr (Feb 18, 2021)

If you buy Arcadia #1 and Arcadia #2 together you can get a bundle price for a dollar off each.









						ARCADIA Digital Magazine - MCDM Productions
					

Welcome to ARCADIA! Inspired by old-school tabletop magazines, one day we wondered "Why doesn't anyone make something like that anymore?" So instead of waiting for someone else to do it we made it ourselves and this is that! ARCADIA is MCDM's brand-new digital magazine for 5th Edition GMs and...




					shop.mcdmproductions.com


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Feb 19, 2021)

Fallout RPG on Humble Bundle. If you are interested in the game, the $18 level gets you a lot of stuff.









						Humble Books Bundle: Fallout RPG & 3D Miniatures by Modiphius
					

Humble & Modiphius bring you ebooks and 3D printable model files from Fallout! Pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2021)

Virtual Horror Con (Feb. 19-21) Bundles.

Includes bundles for Vampire 5e, D&D 5e, It Came From Under the Sea, Fae Noir, Maps, and others.

Also there are Comics Bundles and Fiction Anthology Bundles.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2021)

Alyssa Faden maps 50% off.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 3, 2021)

A preemptive reminder that, as of 10 AM EST today, DriveThruRPG's annual GM's Day Sale will kick off! 

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2021)

GM's Day Bundles. Six bundles 60-64% off including stuff for Pulp Cthulhu, Savage World's East Texas U, John Carter, and three Through the Breach bundles.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't forget to also check out what the Dungeon Masters Guild released for their "DM's Day" sale as well! Three "enhancement" bundles for your setting, your sessions, and your downtime.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Mar 3, 2021)

We at Inkwell Ideas (Worldographer/Hexogapher, Sidequest Decks, DungeonMorph Dice & Cards, NPC Decks, & more) have 30% off everything in our store with the code 2021GMsDay.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2021)

Storyteller's Vault joins Drivethru and Dm's Guild with its own Storyteller's Day sale. 10-40% off over 1,800 PDFs through March 15th.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 8, 2021)

Gun Metal Games put their whole line out at 50% off for GM's Day through the 15th.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 16, 2021)

75% off Chuubo's Marvelous Wish Granting Machine RPG and associated PDFs. For 29 days.


----------



## Zaukrie (Mar 16, 2021)

Most anything related to candlekeep is on sale on dmsguild.com..... including my product that describes the area from Baldur's Gate to Amn....


----------



## Voadam (Mar 20, 2021)

Spring break Sale. 50% off B Drone Games' Big Trouble line for Hero Kids. Through 3/28.


----------



## darjr (Mar 20, 2021)

Zaukrie said:


> Most anything related to candlekeep is on sale on dmsguild.com..... including my product that describes the area from Baldur's Gate to Amn....



Here is my affiliate link to the sale. 





						D&D Adventurers League Sale - Candlekeep & Mysteries Sale  -
					






					www.dmsguild.com
				




The electrum best seller "Books and Libraries" looks especially good, even for AL play, I think, for the flavor stuff anyway.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2021)

GaryCon Blowout sale, 50% off all Elf Lair Games PDFs through 3/28


----------



## Voadam (Mar 25, 2021)

33% off Tabletop Video Game PDFs sale. Goes for 10 days. Stuff like Witcher, Dragon Age, Star Trek, Conan, Shadowrun, Aliens, Call of Cthulhu, some D&D, some White Wolf, and Warhammer.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 26, 2021)

Hero Kids Giveaway. The Core book is free this week.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2021)

50% off all Parts Per Million Solo Rules sets.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 30, 2021)

Realmwarp 3-year anniversary sale, 40% off Cities of Myth line.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 1, 2021)

Rising Phoenix Games' One Day Annual Going Out of Business Sale. Everything 50% off.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 4, 2021)

DriveThruRPG is currently holding a Classic Digital to Tabletop RPGs sale. Ending at 10 AM EDT on Monday, April 5th, select RPGs with video game media - such as Dragon Age, Fallout, the Witcher, and more - are 33% off.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Apr 5, 2021)

Onyx Path's Cavaliers of Mars is 30% off for about a week.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Apr 5, 2021)

There's a decent looking Fight COVID discount bundle on itch.io right now. $10 gets you some neat stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 8, 2021)

Urban Fantasy and Steampunk Sale, up to 30% off on 3,400 PDFs


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2021)

Raiders of Ryleh 50% off through April.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 15, 2021)

Palladium Books is having a PDF sale to match a recent physical book sale they had. Looks like mostly select Rifts stuff plus some Heroes Unlimited and Ninjas and Superspies.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 16, 2021)

_BESM d20 Revised Edition_ (affiliate link) is today's Deal of the Day at DriveThruRPG! Until 11 AM EDT tomorrow, it can be picked up for just $3 USD!


----------



## Voadam (Apr 16, 2021)

Alzrius said:


> _BESM d20 Revised Edition_ (affiliate link) is today's Deal of the Day at DriveThruRPG! Until 11 AM EDT tomorrow, it can be picked up for just $3 USD!



Weird. For me the deal of the day shows up today as Dystopia Rising for $6 (70% off normal). The BESM d20 checks out as only $3 and labelled Deal of the Day for me too, but not from the front or sale page where I normally see them.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 17, 2021)

Voadam said:


> Weird. For me the deal of the day shows up today as Dystopia Rising for $6 (70% off normal). The BESM d20 checks out as only $3 and labelled Deal of the Day for me too, but not from the front or sale page where I normally see them.



It turns out that _BESM d20 Revised Edition_ is actually the Deal of the Day for DriveThru_Comics_ rather than DriveThruRPG, and just had the URL changed, something which apparently worked since the storefronts are essentially the same website with different skins.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 21, 2021)

Great Cartography Sale over 6,600 maps on sale at DriveThru.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2021)

Changeling Spring Sale. 30% off select Onyx Path Changeling the Dreaming and Changeling the Lost PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 24, 2021)

25% off all Aegis & Gorgon PDFs through April 27th. They do the Artesia RPG and comics.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 24, 2021)

Inner Ham is having a 34% off sale from now until 10 AM EDT, April 30th. They make DCC-compatible and OSR-themed products.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Apr 25, 2021)

Looks like Frog God Games has a 50% off sale on Pathfinder PDFs for about 4 days.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 26, 2021)

Grim & Perilous Sale 25% off through May 1.


----------



## darjr (Apr 28, 2021)

Sly Flourishes Fantastic Locations is the Deal of the Day at drivethru! $9 off 



> _Fantastic Locations _is a book of twenty ready-to-use locations you can drop right into your fantasy RPG. Each location has a flexible list of notable chambers and beautiful artwork by Brian Patterson.




Note I think this is his affiliate link.









						Sly Flourish's Fantastic Locations - SlyFlourish | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Sly Flourish's Fantastic Locations - We RPG game masters have a lot of tools to help us run our roleplaying games. Our monster books and bestiaries give us p




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2021)

40% off Underground Oracle PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (May 4, 2021)

Sci-Fi sale through May 17th on over 18,000 PDFs.


----------



## Zaukrie (May 4, 2021)

Support Jasper's Game Day by buying this bundle: (edit: which apparently includes one of my products)









						-  | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

-




					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## Voadam (May 6, 2021)

Five Torches Deep Anniversary Sale, Sigil Stone products are 50% off.


----------



## Voadam (May 7, 2021)

May the 4th Heroic Maps Bundle $19.99 for a bunch of sci-fi maps, 76% off.


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2021)

50% off select Onyx Path 5e Scarred Lands PDFs.


----------



## Zaukrie (May 13, 2021)

Voadam said:


> 50% off select Onyx Path 5e Scarred Lands PDFs.



I can't recommend the creature collection strongly enough. Great book.


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2021)

Zaukrie said:


> I can't recommend the creature collection strongly enough. Great book.



I am a big fan of the 3e series (I even had some entries in there), with the sale I will soon find out if I like the 5e versions.   From the preview the art is all new and in color.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2021)

D&D Settings Sale. Up to 40% off over 1,600 PDFs for about 12 days.


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2021)

D&D Settings Sale special deals. 2e Planescape, 3e Dragonlance, 4e Dark Sun, Yugman's Guide to Ghelspad, Midgard Worldbook for 5e and PF, and Black Hand Rising are all discounted 60-67% off an range at sale prices of $3.99 to $9.99.


----------



## Voadam (May 21, 2021)

Humble Bundle Pathfinder 2e collection


----------



## Alzrius (May 21, 2021)

Dark Fiction Sale. Up to 33% off on various products from Onyx Path, Palladium, Arc Dream Publishing, and more. This one is also taking place across sister sites DriveThruComics, DriveThruFiction, and Storytellers Vault.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Zaukrie (May 21, 2021)

Voadam said:


> Humble Bundle Pathfinder 2e collection



This is a great deal for anyone wanting to play PF2e.


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2021)

Asian Mental Health Collective Charity Bundle DM's Guild $9.99 bundle for $90.70 worth of PDFs.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (May 25, 2021)

Right now, $18 will get you Tales from the Loop and Symbaroum core books, plus several extra books:









						Humble RPG Books Bundle: Tales from the Loop & Symbaroum by Free League
					

Free League invites you to play their RPGs with books like Tales from the Loop RPG: Rulebook & Symbaroum - Core Rulebook. Pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Zaukrie (May 25, 2021)

Large discounts on many games at miniature market....wondering mostly about the size of some of the minis in some of the deep discounts....


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2021)

Ravenloft Release Sale at DM's Guild. Up to 30% off Ravenloft PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (May 28, 2021)

Mad Martians Games End of May Sale, looks like 50% off all their stuff (Ice Kingdoms, 5e, OSR).


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2021)

Spectrum Games has a 30% off Memorial Day Sale.


----------



## Voadam (May 31, 2021)

Palladium Books has a sale for the next 8 days. Looks like 20% off all Paladium fantasy and select other titles.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 1, 2021)

Triple Ace Games has a 30% off sale through June 25.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 3, 2021)

Post-Apocalyptic Special Sale Gamma World 1e Bundle, Twilight 2000, and Dystopia Rising each 67% off for $9.99.

Post-Apocalypse Sale on over 2,700 PDFs for about 12 days.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 4, 2021)

Schwalb Entertainment has a close to 666 Sale through all of June. 30% off all their products (Shadow of the Demon Lord and the others).


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 5, 2021)

_Call of Cthulhu: A Time for Sacrifice_, from New Comet Games, is today's Deal of the Day. From now until 11 AM EDT tomorrow, it's 50% off.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2021)

23rd Century Productions Gen Con 2021 sale. 33% off all Battlelords of the 23rd Century PDFs for the next three days.


----------



## darjr (Jun 7, 2021)

__





						DriveThruRPG.com
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Fat dragon games bday sale. Not I think that’s Fat Dragons Games affiliate link? Or it needs that thing for the sale? Not sure. Also might be today only.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2021)

30% off the first thirteen of Ken Wickham's GamTools Zines for the next five days. RPG zines each with advice on a different theme like Myths and Fables or Romance.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jun 8, 2021)

darjr said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love their cardstock products.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2021)

Terran Empire Publishing 50% off sale.


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 20, 2021)

Today's deal of the day (lasting until 11 AM EDT, June 20th) is _Monsters of the City_ from Cawood Publishing:



> *Cawood Publishing* presents *Monsters of the City* for 5th Edition! Over 100 new monsters plus resources to run an urban campaign. Includes 14 legendary monsters that represent the sins and virtues. Each pair of sins and virtues influences many of the other monsters in 7 specific city districts. From the Rich Lich to the Cynical Sage of Old Age, from the Duck of Many Things to the Fallen King....your game will never be the same!
> 
> Illustrations by Travis Hanson. Graphic Design by Gordon McAlpin
> 
> ...





_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2021)

Drivethru Premium Color Print Sale.

Prices go up for their Premium color POD options on July 1 so they are having a sale on select titles through June 30th.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 23, 2021)

RPG Writers Workshop Sale. 40% off DMs Guild adventures from Storytelling Collective program graduates.


----------



## John Dallman (Jun 30, 2021)

Steve Jackson Games summer sale on Warehouse 23. 





__





						Daily Illuminator: Summer Sale On Warehouse 23!
					

We're beating the heat with some sales and freebies on Warehouse 23! The discounts are fire, and hitting different purchase levels unlocks even MORE free items . . .



					www.sjgames.com
				




13% off most Ogre (print and PDF) titles
13% off most Car Wars/Autoduel PDFs
23% off all In Nomine PDFs
23% off all Space Gamer PDFs
13% off Munchkin Crazy Cooks and the Moop titles

There are bonus items for various order sizes, mostly for physical orders, but there's a new GURPS PDF as a freebie for digital orders.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2021)

20% off Silent Minstrel's 5e neolithic Mythical Chinese adventures. Through July 23rd.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 3, 2021)

In accordance with recent news, Cubicle 7 has marked select Lone Wolf Adventure Game (affiliate link) products 50% off!

There's currently no listed date for when this sale ends, but the banner on the front page of DTRPG says that it's for a "limited time" only.


----------



## thirdkingdom (Jul 3, 2021)

Slow Waters, one of the hexes in my Populated Hexes series, is 50% for the rest of July. It features a small dungeon designed by an ancient race to distill a valuable alchemical substance, a frogling village, and two playable frogling races for Old School Essentials. 









						Hex 07.36 -- Slow Waters - Third Kingdom Games | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Hex 07.36 -- Slow Waters - Hex 07.36 features a frogling-inhabited marsh created by ancient and hidden piece of magitech, originally designed to di




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2021)

Rising Phoenix Games has a 40 for 40 sale. 40% off through July for the individual publisher (I presume) turning 40.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jul 6, 2021)

There is a GREAT bundle of holding about Zobek and other stuff right now......





__





						Bundle of Holding - The clockworks of Zobeck run down
					






					bundleofholding.com


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2021)

Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Sale up to 30% off select titles through July 16th to celebrate the latest enemy within release.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 8, 2021)

Heroic Maps 8th Anniversary Sale (affiliate link) is running from July 8th throug the 14th. They're advertising at least 60% off all of their maps.


----------



## uzirath (Jul 8, 2021)

Maybe this isn't precisely a sale, but it's a ridiculously good deal:


Steve Jackson Games' GURPS 2021 PDF Challenge

$3 currently gets you three four five six seven eight nine ten PDFs. If it does as well as the 2020 challenge, you'll end up with a dozen PDFs for the same price by the time all the stretch goals are over.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 9, 2021)

50% off Petersen Games PDFs through July 16th. They do Cthulhu Mythos for Pathfinder 1e and 5e and a bunch of Cthulhu adventure paths for 5e.


----------



## darjr (Jul 10, 2021)

The Halls of Arden Vul Complete​Deal of the day. $43.60 normally $109.00

Note my affiliate links.

Prepare to Beard the Halls of Arden Vul!

Arden Vul is the most ambitious megadungeon ever created, with over 1,100 Pages of Incredible Adventure. This First Edition compatible fully-bookmarked PDF product features:

2,162 Encounter Descriptions
14 NPC Factions
10 Massive Levels
15 Extensive Sub-levels
7 Dangerous Exterior locations
149 New Monsters
332 New Magic Items
69 New Technological Items
44 New Spells
189 New Books through which PCs can gain a deep understanding of the dungeon
A full NPC appendix with 10 competing parties at 3 levels of power
Over 140 original pieces of art, including 28 full-page illustrations!










						The Halls of Arden Vul Complete - Expeditious Retreat Press | Old-School Gaming | DriveThruRPG.com
					

The Halls of Arden Vul Complete - Prepare to Beard the Halls of Arden Vul! Arden Vul is the most ambitious megadungeon ever created, with over 1,100 Pages




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## darjr (Jul 11, 2021)

Planar compass first issue is on sale. I have just heard about this so I can't vouch for it....









						Planar Compass Issue 1 - Planar Compass | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Planar Compass Issue 1 - The big black. The sea of souls. The astral realm. There are many names for the space between the planes. In the center




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## darjr (Jul 15, 2021)

Fat Dragon games Dragonlock Caverns Starter set 50% off. 48 hours only, and might be for only a few hours left.

My affiliate link








						DRAGONLOCK Ultimate: Caverns Starter Set - Fat Dragon Games | DRAGONLOCK | DRAGONLOCK | Dragonlock Dungeons | DriveThruRPG.com
					

DRAGONLOCK Ultimate: Caverns Starter Set - ALL NEW REVISED EDITION! ALL NEW SCULPTS! If you already own our original caverns set, this is a FREE upgrade, just re-d




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




Their link, which I think is a type of affiliate link, or a remove affiliate link, not sure.








						DRAGONLOCK Ultimate: Caverns Starter Set - Fat Dragon Games | DRAGONLOCK | DRAGONLOCK | Dragonlock Dungeons | DriveThruRPG.com
					

DRAGONLOCK Ultimate: Caverns Starter Set - ALL NEW REVISED EDITION! ALL NEW SCULPTS! If you already own our original caverns set, this is a FREE upgrade, just re-d




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2021)

Silver Games has a 30% off sale on all their Ponfyfinder PDFs for the two days of Trotcon online.


----------



## darjr (Jul 16, 2021)

Baldur’s Gate II enhanced edition is on sale for $3.99


----------



## darjr (Jul 16, 2021)

Holy carp the Infinity collection of old D&D games, normally $151 is on sale for $14!!!!









						Save 68% on Dungeons & Dragons: Enhanced Classics Ultimate Bundle on Steam
					






					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Yaztromo (Jul 19, 2021)

Dave Arneson's Blackmoor Core Campaign Book - on sale!​


Dave Arneson's Blackmoor Core Campaign Book - Zeitgeist Games | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2021)

Tabletop Adventures has a 33% off sale for its 17th Anniversary. Ends July 31.


----------



## darjr (Jul 22, 2021)

Fat Dragon Christmas in July sale.






						DriveThruRPG.com - Fat Dragon Games - The Largest RPG Download Store!
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




I think that's their affiliate link... it has an "affiliate_rem" variable on it. Anybody know what that means?

Here is my affiliate link if you feel so inclined.





						DriveThruRPG.com - Fat Dragon Games - The Largest RPG Download Store!
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 22, 2021)

DriveThruRPG's Christmas in July sale (affiliate link) has begun! From now until 10 AM EDT on Tuesday, August 3rd, get up to 25% off of thousands of titles!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 22, 2021)

Christmas in July at DM's Guild - over 14,000 PDFs on sale.

Christmas in July at Storyteller's Vault - over 2,000 PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2021)

IGS 2021 cancer charity bundle. $40 for $245 worth of PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 28, 2021)

No Kid Hungry Charity Bundle. $161.48 worth of DMs Guild PDFs for $19.99, 88% off.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jul 28, 2021)

Voadam said:


> No Kid Hungry Charity Bundle. $161.48 worth of DMs Guild PDFs for $19.99, 88% off.



Buy it! And if you do, I hope you like my product in there.....but really, give to charity and get lots of PDFs!


----------



## darjr (Jul 28, 2021)

The Little Astralnaut - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

The Little Astralnaut -  Take a child on a Dungeons and Dragons adventure as they take on the role of “The Little Astralnaut.” Lead them as




					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## darjr (Aug 1, 2021)

Anycubic have their earlier model printers on sale, some half off. $140 for a Photon





						Special Offer
					

ANYCUBIC is committed to developing and producing high-quality and budget SLA/FDM consumer 3D printers, safe & durable 3D printing filaments and resins, and accessories for makers and creators worldwide. | ANYCUBIC 3D printing




					www.anycubic.com


----------



## Panfilo (Aug 2, 2021)

Last day of *Chistmas in July*!


----------



## darjr (Aug 3, 2021)

Slashed Prices for 9 D&D Favorites!​If you're in need of more monsters for your menagerie, maps for your world, or character options for your heroes, you're in luck!

The prices of the following 8 D&D titles are permanently reduced from $49.95 USD to $29.99 USD on the Roll20 Marketplace.


Tyranny of Dragons Bundle
Waterdeep: Dragon Heist
Waterdeep: Dungeon of the Mad Mage
Guildmaster’s Guide to Ravnica
Ghosts of Saltmarsh
Acquisitions Incorporated
Baldur’s Gate: Descent into Avernus
Eberron: Rising from the Last War
Plus, the D&D Short Adventure Bundle is now reduced from $89.99 USD to $72.99USD on the Roll20 Marketplace!

Check out these Featured Products and snatch up some ideas for your next adventure!









						Roll20
					

Roll20 brings pen-and-paper gameplay to your 		browser with features that save time and enhance your favorite parts of tabletop games.




					marketplace.roll20.net


----------



## darjr (Aug 11, 2021)

Sly Flourish Fantastic Adventures for 5e is the deal if the day.  Note his affiliate link
Sly Flourish's Fantastic Adventures - SlyFlourish | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2021)

Best of Under $5 sale. 33% off over 45,000 PDFs at dtrpg.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2021)

Humble Bundle has a couple rpg PDF bundles right now. Under their software category they have a 13th Age bundle, under the books they have a Starfinder and Mutant Chronicles bundle.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2021)

50% off all Underground Oracle Publishing's PDFs through 8/27. Ennie Nomination sale.


----------



## darjr (Aug 25, 2021)

Esper Genesis the 5e D&D sci-fi setting is in a special bundle in drive thru









						Esper Genesis Core Bundle [BUNDLE] - Alligator Alley Entertainment | Esper Genesis | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Esper Genesis Core Bundle [BUNDLE] -  Brace Yourself for High Adventure in Hyperspace! Galaxies at war, high-tech gadgets and weapons, robots, aliens, starfi




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2021)

Mythos Sale. Looks like for about 5 days a 24% off sale on 1949 Cthulhu-mythos type PDFs.


----------



## darjr (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Voadam (Aug 28, 2021)

Knight Errant Games celebrates their 3rd anniversary for Titan Effects RPG for Savage Worlds with the main book being PWYW and the rest of the line 50% off this weekend.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2021)

Lost Dutchman Publishing has a 2 year anniversary sale for the next week, Wyrd of Stromgard (Viking Dungeon World setting) and associated PDFs are on sale for 50% off.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 1, 2021)

September Starter Set sale, looks like 30% off starter sets for 1 week, 519 PDFs.

Also 2,513 Intro adventures at DM's Guild Starter Sale.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2021)

50% off select Mind's Eye Theatre PDFs at Storyteller's Vault..


----------



## Voadam (Sep 4, 2021)

50% off Dungeons and Randomness stuff for the long weekend while their kickstarter is going.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 6, 2021)

Labor Day sale on Hex Games' Hobomancer PDFs. 25% off through 9/12.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2021)

September Historical Settings Sale, up to 40% off 3,800 PDFs, 6 days.


----------



## Zaukrie (Sep 13, 2021)

Sandy Peterson games has all PDFs on sale (I think all)......





__





						Shop All Products | Petersen Games
					






					petersengames.com


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2021)

September Setting Sales continue for another two weeks with a fey theme. Over a thousand PDFs on sale up to 33% off.

Also 126 PDFs at DM's Guild.


----------



## darjr (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh! DMSGuild has fey offerings on sale!

affiliate link.






						D&D Adventurers League Sale - September Settings Sale: Fey Offerings  -
					






					www.dmsguild.com
				




non-affiliate link.






						D&D Adventurers League Sale - September Settings Sale: Fey Offerings  -
					






					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2021)

Hurricane Ida Relief Charity Bundle over $280 worth of PDFs for $20.


----------



## darjr (Sep 17, 2021)

There is a GenCan't bundle!

His affiliate link








						-  | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

-




					www.dmsguild.com
				




Total value:	$38.45
Special bundle price:	$19.50
Savings of:	$18.95 (49%)

Includes 
DDAL00-01 Window to the Past! 
DDAL00-03 Those That Came Before
DDAL00-10 Trust and Understanding
The Silver Emporium
Theriad's Lost Verses.

The DDAL mods are amazing! The other two I haven't had an exp with but I'll bet they are cool, they look cool.


----------



## Zaukrie (Sep 17, 2021)

Not sure it is "RPG"....but I believe Solasta is on sale on Steam right now.......


----------



## Zaukrie (Sep 18, 2021)

Dave Graffam models are on sale. These are very, very, good cardstock models. DrivethruRPG.....


----------



## hawkeyefan (Sep 19, 2021)

I posted this in the Ennies thread…but figured I’d add it here, too.

Rowan, Rook, & Decard are having a free shipping sale for GenCon. They also have some great bundles available in print or pdf. If you get the print version you also get the pdf.

I picked up a hardcover and pdf copy of “Heart: The City Beneath” bundled with a Map Pack (cardstock fold out hex map and sticker set to create the map as you play). Total cost $16.80.

Rowan, Rook, & Decard Free Shipping

The game just won 7 Ennies. Go get it!


----------



## darjr (Sep 19, 2021)

Evil Hat GenCon at home sale at itch, 33% off and almost over.




__





						Gen Con at Home! by evilhat
					

A bundle by evilhat, $45.00 for 5 games



					itch.io


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2021)

All issues of Necrotic Gnome's Wormskin are 50% off through the end of September to pile on the Fey sale.


----------



## Longspeak (Sep 26, 2021)

darjr said:


> h! DMSGuild has fey offerings on sale!



I hafta say, pretty classy to offer and label both the affiliate link and non-affiliate link.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2021)

Small Press Spotlight Sale. Over 52,000 PDFs for sale, up to 60% off.


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 6, 2021)

Nord Games has some items 25% off right now. Not sure which.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 14, 2021)

Drivethru Halloween sale, 13,000 PDFs on sale, up to 30% off.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2021)

For DriveThru's Halloween special they are not doing hidden trick or treat icon freebies this year but they have a section for special daily Halloween freebies here that will periodically change.


----------



## coyote6 (Oct 17, 2021)

Amazon has a buy 3 for the price of 2 deal, and it includes _The Game Master's Book of Non-Player Characters_, Kobold Press's _Tome of Beasts_, PF2e _Advanced Player's Guide_, _Lost Omens: The Mwangi Expanse_, _Art & Arcana_, plus most (if not all) of the D&D 5e books. And a bunch of other stuff, of course. Some of the RPG books are under the Toy category, and others under Books (because Amazon ).


----------



## nedjer (Oct 20, 2021)

Icons sets, tips and a recently added d20 system called Emoji Dungeons on DriveThruRPG on free/ pwyw via the link below. The latter is a look at what might be included in stepping stone systems for new players and an example of what a psychologist might include. Not a therapist, but a teacher.

Emoji Dungeons


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2021)

Halloween Sale Daily Freebies on DM's Guild.


----------



## Jd Smith1 (Oct 21, 2021)

Not a sale per se, but here are thousands of free icons suitable for VTT work.






						4131 free SVG and PNG icons for your games or apps | Game-icons.net
					






					game-icons.net


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2021)

Storyteller's Vault also has a Halloween freebies page with different freebies.


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 21, 2021)

Steam has most VTT type things on sale right now. I really like Wildshape, Talespire (note everyone needs a license) and Game Master Engine. Depends on what you are looking for.....


----------



## darjr (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 1, 2021)

If you want to try Numenera, this might interest you. I might buy it just for the inspiration!









						Humble RPG Book Bundle: Numenera by Monte Cook Games
					

Pay what you want for tabletop RPG ebooks and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## darjr (Nov 2, 2021)

darjr said:


> Bundle of Holding has classic Traveller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did this get posted?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2021)

Cyberpunk Sale Looks like 20% off over 3,000 cyberpunk themed PDFs at drivethru for about 10 day.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 5, 2021)

The Cyberpunk sale has a Special Deals page where 6 PDFs are 50-66% off. Includes Cyberpunk, Eclipse Phase, and Shadowrun stuff.


----------



## darjr (Nov 5, 2021)

Players handbook is $27 on Amazon right now.






						Player's Handbook (Dungeons & Dragons): Wizards RPG Team: 9780786965601: Amazon.com: Books
					

Player's Handbook (Dungeons & Dragons) [Wizards RPG Team] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Player's Handbook (Dungeons & Dragons)



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Voadam (Nov 6, 2021)

Fizban's Dragontacular Sale up to 40% off Dragonlance D&D PDFs and Dragon themed DMs Guild PDFs. Through November 16th.


----------



## darjr (Nov 8, 2021)

Bundle of Holding - Worlds have been built
					






					bundleofholding.com


----------



## Jd Smith1 (Nov 9, 2021)

darjr said:


> Bundle of Holding - Worlds have been built
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not even on sale.


----------



## darjr (Nov 9, 2021)

Jd Smith1 said:


> That's not even on sale.



bundle of holding sells things on discount, a sale.

Sorry is this hair worth splitting?


----------



## Jd Smith1 (Nov 9, 2021)

darjr said:


> bundle of holding sells things on discount, a sale.
> 
> Sorry is this hair worth splitting?



Its not a hair, nor is it your first. I thought you might stick with the intent of the outstanding thread that V has diligently conducted for a long time, to good effect. I hate seeing his good work diluted. Meanwhile, there's other solutions.


----------



## Zaukrie (Nov 9, 2021)

Jd Smith1 said:


> Its not a hair, nor is it your first. I thought you might stick with the intent of the outstanding thread that V has diligently conducted for a long time, to good effect. I hate seeing his good work diluted. Meanwhile, there's other solutions.



I disagree with you completely. Letting us know of great bundles is a service. I'm confused by your issue.


----------



## darjr (Nov 9, 2021)

@Jd Smith1 
You posted a link to free icons! How is that a sale?

@Voadam I love your thread. Is my bundle of holding post a problem?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2021)

I started these threads to have a consolidated place to share news of good deals on RPG PDFs, particularly for charity bundles, going out of print/license sales, and generally deals I think would be of interest.

I usually put the Drivethru sale page on the first page of the year's thread and then not mention it again as there is constantly different stuff there. I do not post their deals of the day though you can get to those deals from that first page drivethru sales link. This year I posted links to Bundle of Holding and Humble Bundle on the first page too. Since Bundle of Holding regularly puts up new stuff every Monday I don't feel the need to post each individual one, but it does not bother me if others do. They are good bundle deals.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 15, 2021)

Infinium Game Studios has announced that they're starting their Black Friday sale early! Staring tonight, the following are marked down until Cyber Monday (November 29th):

_FlexTale Solo Adventuring Toolkit_ (multisystem: Pathfinder, P2E, 5E, OSR, DCC)
_FlexAI Guidebook_ (unisystem/5E/Pathfinder/P2E)
_The Ebon Cartographer_ (Lifetime Adventure Maps Subscription)
_Content Conversion Guide_ (Pathfinder / 5E / P2E / OSR / DCC / d20 3.5)
_IGS F&%$ Cancer 2021 Charity_ [BUNDLE]
_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2021)

50% off all Underground Oracle Publishing's PDFs through 12/1, all revenue generated going to the gofundme for the family of Ken from the podcast Rolling in the Geek.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2021)

Wolfenoot sale, up to 40% off 282 animal oriented(?) PDFs through Nov. 22


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2021)

Frog God Games has a 50% off sale for 12 days.


----------



## darjr (Nov 19, 2021)

Hit Point press is sponsoring Critical Role and having an early Black Friday Sale!


----------



## darjr (Nov 19, 2021)

I didn't know that the CC Players Handbook and Monsters & Treasures books older editions were free.








						Troll Lord Games • Makers of Castles & Crusades and many other RPGs
					

Troll Lord Games




					www.trolllord.com
				











						Troll Lord Games • Makers of Castles & Crusades and many other RPGs
					

Troll Lord Games




					www.trolllord.com
				




Prompted by the new tribute covers from C&C 









						D&D General - AD&D PHB, DMG, and MM tribute covers for Castle and Crusades books
					

Castle and Crusades commissioned tribute covers of the classic AD&D PHB, DMG, and MM book covers.  From artist Jason Walton. Players Handbook    Dungeon Masters Guide and CC's Castle Keepers Guide   Monster Manual   Also I didn't know that the CC Players Handbook and Monsters & Treasures books...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## darjr (Nov 19, 2021)

Beadle and Grimms sea kings malice maps are on sale!




	
		Three double-sided high quality ship battle maps to go with Sea King's Malice, or any sea-faring adventure.

The front side is the ship as depicted in the module. The reverse side is the same ship, but with dry erase coating and an open floor plan suitable for use in any adventure on the high seas.

Sail onwards! Those Kraken aren’t going to feed themselves.
		
	











						Maps
					

Enabling irrational decision making since the beginning. Specifically about Dungeon and Dragons, and more specifically about up-kitted editions of Baldur's Gate: Descent into Avernus, Curse of Strahd, Ravenloft, Icewind Dale, Eberron, and many more. Other irrational decisions are not our...




					store.beadleandgrimms.com


----------



## darjr (Nov 19, 2021)

Heroforge Black Friday sale

https://www.heroforge.com/


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2021)

Tabletop Adventures has their Overlord Birthday sale of 30% off though Nov. 24. I am a fan of their environment themed boxed text sourcebooks the Bits of the X series.


----------



## darjr (Nov 21, 2021)

MyMiniFactory is having a black Friday sale!


----------



## darjr (Nov 21, 2021)

Beadle and Grimms have sent out emails stating they are doing a Black Friday sale. No links on their pages yet, as far as I can find, the email just says to pay attention and links to their site.

So.








						Beadle & Grimm's Pandemonium Warehouse
					

Enabling irrational decision making since the beginning. Specifically about Dungeon and Dragons, and more specifically about up-kitted editions of Baldur's Gate: Descent into Avernus, Curse of Strahd, Ravenloft, Icewind Dale, Eberron, and many more. Other irrational decisions are not our...




					www.beadleandgrimms.com


----------



## darjr (Nov 21, 2021)

Goodman Games holiday sale.





__





						Save Up To 40% With The HAUL-idays!|Goodman Games
					






					goodman-games.com


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2021)

Quality Games Black Friday Sale. 25% off Lex Arcana PDFs


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2021)

Petersen Games Cthulhu PDFs are all 50% off through the 29th.


----------



## darjr (Nov 23, 2021)

D&D essentials kit on Amazon for $7.74






						D&D Essentials Kit (Dungeons & Dragons Intro Adventure Set) : Wizards RPG Team: Books
					

D&D Essentials Kit (Dungeons & Dragons Intro Adventure Set) : Wizards RPG Team: Books



					www.amazon.com


----------



## darjr (Nov 23, 2021)

Target too









						Dungeons & Dragons Essentials Kit Game
					

Read reviews and buy Dungeons & Dragons Essentials Kit Game at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com


----------



## darjr (Nov 23, 2021)

Holy cow! 41 books on humble! Includes time of beasts i and II and Rappan Athuk and other cool stuff!








						Humble RPG Bundle: Black Friday RPG Bonanza
					

Explore a world of tabletop RPGs this holiday season for our newest bundle. Get 5E ebooks and classics like Bunnies & Burrows. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2021)

Brittania Games PDFs are 33% off through November 30. They do Chivalry and Sorcery.


----------



## darjr (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## darjr (Nov 24, 2021)

Troika is on sale!









						Troika!
					

"It feels decadent and almost febrile, the same way David Lynch's underrated adaptation of Dune does; I imagine the world of Troika! is hot and sweaty and everyone is struggling under some sort of summer cold." - Kelvin Green  Find out what makes Troika the other world's favourite roleplaying...




					www.melsonia.com


----------



## darjr (Nov 24, 2021)

darjr said:


> D&D essentials kit on Amazon for $7.74
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh and remember that there are is coupon for a couple DnDBeyond adventures in the box


----------



## InkwellIdeas (Nov 24, 2021)

The Inkwell Ideas store has a 25% off everything sale now through Cyber Monday. And we've now got the newest Sidequest Decks (Pulp Adventures, Monster Hunts, Coastal Town Quests, & Frontier Town Quests) in stock. Plus if you missed any of our NPC Decks, DungeonMorph Dice & Card sets, Worldographer software & icon sets, or anything else now is a great time to pick them up.
See the discount code in the store's banner at the top of each page.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 25, 2021)

Black Friday Sale at Drivethru. Over 12,000 PDFs on sale.

Black Friday at DMs Guild. Over 13,000 PDFs on sale.

Black Friday Sale at Storyteller's Vault, 849 PDFs on sale.


----------



## FriendlyFiend (Nov 25, 2021)

Modiphius Sale is up at Moidphius.net and Modiphius.US. Various of Modiphius lines, plus Alien RPG, Vaesen, Forbidden Lands &c &c.


----------



## darjr (Nov 25, 2021)

Eclipse Phase complete bundle is only $80! down from almost $400!

This is my affiliate link








						-  | Eclipse Phase | Eclipse Phase Fiction | Eclipse Phase Adventures | Eclipse Phase Hack Packs | Eclipse Phase Gamemaster Resources | Eclipse Phase core rulebooks | Eclipse Phase Music | Eclipse Phase Cards & Cardstock | Bundles | Eclipse Phase Sec
					

-




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




And a non affiliate link 








						-  | Eclipse Phase | Eclipse Phase Fiction | Eclipse Phase Adventures | Eclipse Phase Hack Packs | Eclipse Phase Gamemaster Resources | Eclipse Phase core rulebooks | Eclipse Phase Music | Eclipse Phase Cards & Cardstock | Bundles | Eclipse Phase Sec
					

-




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




And I heard about it from Justin Alexanders tweet, here it is with his affiliate link.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 25, 2021)

While the DriveThruRPG Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale was already announced above, several companies have made separate announcements of what savings they're offering:

Creative Mountain Games is currently offering 50% off their entire catalogue!

Dancing Lights Press is offering 25% off of all of their products!

Skirmisher Publishing has marked all of their _100 Oddities_ products 50% off!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Nov 26, 2021)

Kobold Press sales








						Happy Feast Day! - Kobold Press
					

And also…! For everyone, we’ve got a special sale at the Kobold Store. Just enter the code for 20% off everything (with the exception of Vault of Magic, Southlands Worldbook, Southlands Player’s Guide, Tales Beneath the Sands, City of Cats, VTT keys, and any already-discounted items). The sale...




					koboldpress.com


----------



## darjr (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Alzrius (Nov 26, 2021)

_Wicked Ones: Deluxe Edition_, "a Forged in the Dark tabletop RPG about a group of fantasy monsters building a dungeon, launching raids on the surface to gather a hoard, and pursuing your nefarious master plan," is currently 70% off. This lasts for Black Friday only, however, returning to its normal price tomorrow!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2021)

Black Friday drivethru doorbuster deals. 6 PDFs 50%-70% off including things like Ultramodern 5e and Achtung Cthulhu 2d20.

DMs Guild doorbuster sale 6 PDFs 67%-70% off including things like Uncaged II and Book of Dragons.

Storyteller's Vault doorbuster sale. 6 PDFs 63%-72% including things like M20 Gods and Monsters.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 26, 2021)

Lucky Dice Games has marked their complete catalog of products 30% off from now until Cyber Monday.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Alzrius (Nov 26, 2021)

Fat Goblin Games has reduced (almost) every product they offer to $1 for Black Friday!

Raging Swan Press has reduced their entire catalog of products 25% off!

Palladium Books has marked all of their products down by 33% from now until Monday!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 27, 2021)

Troll Lord Games has marked all of their products 33% off for the rest of November!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Nov 27, 2021)

I just picked up In The Time of Monsters by Jay (Wanderhome) Dragon for the Itch Creator's Day sale (ok, it's almost over, but still...)









						In The Time Of Monsters by Possum Creek Games
					

A tactical combat TTRPG about Norse heroes fighting at the end of the world.




					possumcreekgames.itch.io
				




And also this Black Friday bundle of emotional mecha games by Reizor, which includes the fabulous Black Skies For Babylon and its supplements! This sale is good for 4 more days...

Black Friday? You mean the bushfire thing? by Reizor


----------



## darjr (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Alzrius (Nov 27, 2021)

Handiwork Games has reduced the price on almost all of their Beowulf 5E products by 50% until the end of Monday.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 28, 2021)

Mystical Throne Entertainment is having a $5 sale! Until the end of Monday, everything in their catalog that was over $5 has been reduced to $5!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## resscane (Nov 28, 2021)

darjr said:


> Troika is on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Been wanting to get this one.


----------



## darjr (Nov 28, 2021)

https://linkst.dndbeyond.com/view/5f74ac6bfa98e3018078e47dfd43t.kit/74d782f2


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 29, 2021)

Frughtlupes has marked the following titles half off:

_Sci-Fi Player Races_ (D&D 5E)

_The Six Realms RPG_ (custom system)

_Lifeshapers 5 Volume I: Mutations_ (D&D 5E)

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2021)

Drivethru Cyber Monday Doorbuster Sales 60-70% off, Mork Borg, Savage Worlds, Wolves of God, etc.

DMs Guild Cyber Monday Doorbuster Sales 67-71% off six titles including Monster Manual Expanded II, Codex of Infinite Planes and others.

Storyteller's Vault Doorbuster Sales including Dark Eras 2.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 29, 2021)

Gildor Games has dropped the price of their _ELEMENTAL Complete Guide_, the core rulebook for their ELEMENTAL RPG, to $9.99 until midnight tonight.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Nov 29, 2021)

Core book gift set is $87 down from $169






						Dungeons & Dragons Core Rulebooks Gift Set (Special Foil Covers Edition with Slipcase, Player's Handbook, Dungeon Master's Guide, Monster Manual, DM Screen): Wizards RPG Team: 0630509759064: Amazon.com: Books
					

Dungeons & Dragons Core Rulebooks Gift Set (Special Foil Covers Edition with Slipcase, Player's Handbook, Dungeon Master's Guide, Monster Manual, DM Screen) [Wizards RPG Team] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Dungeons & Dragons Core Rulebooks Gift Set (Special Foil Covers...



					www.amazon.com


----------



## darjr (Nov 29, 2021)

Hydro74 sale!





__





						Purveyor of Sin | MCMLXXIV
					

A Hydro74 Store



					hydro74.bigcartel.com


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2021)

Drivethru Comics doorbusters includes Historiae Mundi system neutral setting book for the Artesia RPG and the comic.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2021)

Elf Lair Games are 33% off through Christmas


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 1, 2021)

To celebrate their _FlexTale Solo Adventuring Toolkit_ reaching platinum status on DriveThruRPG, Infinium Game Studios has reduced the price of their two next-bestselling titles, the _FlexAI Guidebook_ and the _Content Conversion Guide_ by 50%.

They've also noted that anyone who's bought a copy of the _FlexTale Solo Adventuring Toolkit_ in PDF will receive a coupon to purchase the print version of the book at-cost when it comes out (currently expected for late January).

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Dec 2, 2021)

Beadle & Grimms still has some cool stuff on sale. A the Hats made it!


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 4, 2021)

Troll Lord Games has made _Castles & Crusades Fantastic Adventure_ free for this weekend only!

They've also marked _Engineering Dungeon_ down to $1.99 (click the link to apply the discount) for the first two hundred customers only!

On a related note, Skirmisher Publishing has posted a discount link for _Epic Boons: A Sourcebook for 5th Edition_ marking it down to $1.49!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 4, 2021)

Azukail Games has marked their newest release, _100 Dungeon Flora_ down to $1.34 for the next week! Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2021)

70% off S0lu7i0n digital maps through Dec. 31.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 6, 2021)

40% off Schwalb Entertainment PDFs through December. They do Shadow of the Demon Lord.


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 7, 2021)

Voadam said:


> 40% off Schwalb Entertainment PDFs through December. They do Shadow of the Demon Lord.



I am sooooooo tempted.....but I know I'll never actually play Shadow.....


----------



## Voadam (Dec 7, 2021)

Zaukrie said:


> I am sooooooo tempted.....but I know I'll never actually play Shadow.....



Its also a pretty cool setting with lots of elements you can apply in a different fantasy game. The cosmology of the gods and fey is fairly neat.


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 8, 2021)

OAR Temple of Elemental Evil on sale on Amazon (sorry for the long url).



			https://www.amazon.com/Original-Adventures-Reincarnated-Temple-Elemental/dp/1950783782/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=Goodman+Games&qid=1638925752&sr=8-2


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 8, 2021)

Zaukrie said:


> OAR Temple of Elemental Evil on sale on Amazon (sorry for the long url).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Original-Adventures-Reincarnated-Temple-Elemental/dp/1950783782/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=Goodman+Games&qid=1638925752&sr=8-2



looks like they are all on sale.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 8, 2021)

Skirmisher Publishing is currently offering 50% off their newest title, _100 Oddities for an Arcane Academy_. Click the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 8, 2021)

Bards & Sages is currently offering their newest release, _Nemesis: Not Who They Seem_, for $1.99. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2021)

Cyberpunk 2020 Humble Bundle.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2021)

12 days of Orcus Christmas PDFs sale. (A sale on the actual Christmas themed Orcus modules).


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 9, 2021)

Very large humble bundle of Pathfinder, including a physical copy of he beginner box at the $50 level!









						Humble RPG Bundle: Pathfinder Second Edition Beginners Bundle by Paizo
					

We’ve teamed up with Paizo for a new bundle to get you started with the Pathfinder 2nd Edition tabletop RPG system! Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## darjr (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Alzrius (Dec 10, 2021)

Precis Intermedia has marked their _Lords of Olympus Diceless RPG_ and _Rune Stryders: Fantasy Mecha RPG_ each down to $9.95 from now until the end of the weekend.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 11, 2021)

Azukail Games has marked down three of their products - _100 Problems to Encounter on a Starship_, _A Dekas of Alchemical Items V_, and _100 Resources and Rumors to Find on SchreckNet_ - for the next week. Click the links to apply the discounts.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2021)

Skirmisher Publishing put out an Everything Bundle which looks like it has every PDF in their catalog for 90% off.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 13, 2021)

To celebrate the release of their new superhero RPG _Ascendant_, Autarch is offering $5 off the price of the PDF until the end of the year. Click on the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Dec 13, 2021)

Invisible Sun on Bundle of Holding.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 14, 2021)

50% off Dark by Dezign through Dec. 31


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2021)

60% off Gun Metal Games PDFs through Dec. 24.


----------



## resscane (Dec 15, 2021)

Voadam said:


> 60% off Gun Metal Games PDFs through Dec. 24.



Nice.  I was just looking at a couple of those.  Thanks


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 16, 2021)

Infinium Games is offering their latest product, _FlexTale Environmental Encounters_, for $0.99. Click the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 16, 2021)

Bloodstone Press' _Poisonous Plants_ is currently available for $3.99! Click the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## thirdkingdom (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm having a 25% off pre-holiday sale on all items webstore from now until December 24. Use coupon code Holiday21 at checkout. Products include all my hexcrawl products, plus 'zines from Planar Compass and Trail of Dice. Products | Third Kingdom Games


----------



## darjr (Dec 16, 2021)

I think this is a sale. It’s a great deal nonetheless. It’s a book of AD&D monsters now pay what you want. Dunno for how long.






						DriveThruRPG.com
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Voadam (Dec 16, 2021)

darjr said:


> I think this is a sale. It’s a great deal nonetheless. It’s a book of AD&D monsters now pay what you want. Dunno for how long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a great book, but I think it has been PWYW for a while now.


----------



## darjr (Dec 16, 2021)

Voadam said:


> That is a great book, but I think it has been PWYW for a while now.



Ope! Your right. I just found out.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 16, 2021)

Drivethru's Teach Your Kids to Game Sale. Not clear that they are all on sale.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 17, 2021)

Troll Lord Games has just posted a 50% discount coupon for _Amazing Adventures 5th Edition_, reducing the price to $9.99! Click the link to apply the discount, but hurry; the coupon only works for the first fifty customers!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 17, 2021)

Dueling Dragon Adventures's PDFs are on sale. They do a high fantasy 5e Redwall/Nymh type anthropomorphic animal setting.


----------



## darjr (Dec 17, 2021)

Essentials kit is on sale at Target and Walmart.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 17, 2021)

Heroic Maps is having their Xmas 2021 Sale, with select maps up to 70% off as well as themed bundles up to 80% off!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 18, 2021)

As part of their F&%$ 2021 Year-End Sale, Infinium Game Studios is offering their _FlexTale Solo Adventuring Toolkit_ for 20% off, bringing the price down to $7.99.

They've also added their newest book, _FlexTale Environmental Encounters_, to their _IGS F&%$ Cancer 2021 Charity Bundle_ without increasing the bundle's total price.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 18, 2021)

Thunderegg Productions has marked _Stormwing: Wanderer Gamebook+ Book One_ down to $4.99, a 66% discount! From the notice:



> What is Stormwing?
> -It's a solo gamebook in the style of Fighting Fantasy or Lone Wolf
> -It's a full-fledged solo RPG that allows you to take the adventure beyond the story's narrative
> -It's a kit for helping you write your own adventure modules, and then sharing and remixing them with friends
> Come on over and try it out to discover what so many other players already have.




_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 19, 2021)

Raging Swan Press has released the following bundles, which will only be available until Christmas Eve:

The _Christmas 5E Megabundle 2020_ includes all of the 5E content they released in 2020, collectively priced at 90% off!
The _Christmas 5E Megabundle 2019_ collects all of the 5E products they released in 2019, collectively priced at 80% off!
_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 19, 2021)

Skirmisher Publishing has marked down _H.G. Wells' Little Orc Wars_ by 90%, from $4.99 to only $0.49! Click the link to apply the discount.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Dec 20, 2021)

*Malaysia's Flood Relief Bundle 2021*

"Malaysia has experienced severe rainstorms and flash flooding since 17 December 2021, leaving many people stranded and vulnerable. As such, this bundle aims to raise funds for flood relief efforts in Malaysia due to these recent floods.

"Proceeds from this bundle will go to Mercy Malaysia's Flood Relief fund.

"This bundle collects several games from Malaysian tabletop game designers (Aaron Lim, Alyssa Yeo, Centaur Games, Kristen Chin, Nana, Rick Chia, Samuel Mui Shen Ern, Tun Kai Poh, Valis Teoh and Zuhayri Mohamed), who have generously donated their games to support this fundraising effort. Please do support their games and gamemaking if you are able to.

"From previous years' experience, this isn't just a one-off issue. Due to the impacts of climate change and other factors like poor infrastructure upkeep and deforestation, the impact of seasonal rains and floods in Malaysia has been exacerbated in recent years.

"Even as we are raising funds for immediate needs, we also urge people who are not able to support our efforts monetarily to do what you can to support efforts to fight climate change and ecological exploitation that leads to these severe weather events."





__





						Malaysia Flood Relief 2021 Bundle by ehronlime and 10 others
					

Malaysia Flood Relief 2021 Bundle: up to 25 items starting at $15.00



					itch.io


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Dec 20, 2021)

*Itch.io Holiday Tabletop Selects Bundle:* this is a collection of 6 (well, 7) tabletop games for $11, including such excellent designers as Riley Rethal, Jay Dragon, Spencer Campbell, Batts, Jonah Bauman, Anna Landin and Jamila R. Nedjadi!

In my opinion, SLAYERS is already worth the price of the package, but there are a lot of quirky and cool concepts here, including a cozy town storytelling game and a house haunting where players take the role of the monsters!





__





						Tabletop Holiday itch.io Selects by Anna Landin, Gila RPGs, riley rethal, Batts, Rae Nedjadi
					

Tabletop Holiday itch.io Selects: 6 items for $11.00



					itch.io


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 21, 2021)

Lucky Dice Games has marked their entire catalog down by 30% (deja vu) from now until the 25th!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2021)

Palladium Games has a sale on Dead Reign, Paladium FRPG, Rifts, and Rifter PDFs through Dec. 29.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2021)

Frog God Games has what looks like a 50% off sale for the next 9 days.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 21, 2021)

DMs Guild Holiday Sale.


----------



## Tun Kai Poh (Dec 22, 2021)

Tun Kai Poh said:


> View attachment 148611
> 
> *Malaysia's Flood Relief Bundle 2021*



UPDATE from our team:

"Our friends in the Philippines have supported us in boosting and supporting this bundle, and we want to support them in solidarity. As such, 30% of the proceeds from this bundle will go towards the Tulong Kabataan Network."

(Tulong Kabataan Network gathers donations, purchases and packs relief goods and delivers them to affected areas in the Philippines)





__





						Malaysia Flood Relief 2021 Bundle by ehronlime and 10 others
					

Malaysia Flood Relief 2021 Bundle: up to 25 items starting at $15.00



					itch.io


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 22, 2021)

Alzrius said:


> Raging Swan Press has released the following bundles, which will only be available until Christmas Eve:
> 
> The _Christmas 5E Megabundle 2020_ includes all of the 5E content they released in 2020, collectively priced at 90% off!
> The _Christmas 5E Megabundle 2019_ collects all of the 5E products they released in 2019, collectively priced at 80% off!
> _Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._



Following up on this, Raging Swan has also put out a _Christmas Megabundle 2018_, which includes all of the Pathfinder PDFs they put out in 2018 for 95% off!

That bundle, like the two quoted previously, disappears as of Christmas Eve, so grab it quickly if you're interested!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 22, 2021)

Western Kentucky Tornado Relief Charity Bundles. $5, $25, and $40 charity RPG PDF bundles over 90% off.


----------



## darjr (Dec 22, 2021)

__





						Bundle of Holding - The heroes have departed
					






					bundleofholding.com


----------



## darjr (Dec 22, 2021)

__





						Bundle of Holding - The universe was saved
					






					bundleofholding.com


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 23, 2021)

Skirmisher Publishing is currently offering 90% off of their gold-rated bestseller, _100 Oddities for a Sewer_. Click the link to apply the discount, reducing the price to $0.20.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 23, 2021)

Heroic Maps Xmass 2021 sale.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 24, 2021)

Troll Lord Games has just made _Darkenfold The Expansion_, for their _Castles & Crusades_-based Codex of Aihrde campaign setting, FREE through Christmas!

They've also marked the _Codex of Aihrde_ campaign setting book down to $9.99 (50% off its normal price), as well as made _The Environs of Aufstrag_ expansion available for $1.99, down from $7. Click on the links to apply the discounts.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 25, 2021)

Bloodstone Press has put together a new bundle for their _Amazons vs Valkyries_ campaign setting for D&D Fifth Edition, collectively worth a 22% discount off the cover prices of the component products.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 27, 2021)

Skirmisher Publishing, in celebration of their twentieth anniversary, has just released their new _Everything Bundle_, which contains all of their 387 products bundled together at 90% off!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 27, 2021)

Skirmisher also has the 12 days of Christmas bundles - 12 separate 90% off bundles for $2.00 each.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 27, 2021)

Shattered A Grimdark RPG is on sale for $0.99 (90% off?) with a portion of proceeds going to St. Jude's Children's Research Hospital.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 28, 2021)

From now until the end of the year, Keyboards Optional Games have marked everything down by 30%.

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Fenris-77 (Dec 29, 2021)

Stars Without Number is back on Bundle of Holding.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 29, 2021)

Dreadmaps entire line of maps are 50% off through to the end of 2021.


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 30, 2021)

Troll Lord Games has marked their entire catalog of products 40% off from now through New Year's Day!

They've also announced that _A0 The Rising Knight_ (D&D 5E), _A0 The Rising Knight_ (C&C), _The Mirrored Soul & Other Tales_ (C&C), and _A Houseless God & Other Tales_ (C&C) will no longer be free as of the beginning of next year, so grab them now!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 30, 2021)

Precis Intermedia has offered discounts on several of their products to mark the end of 2021. Click on the links below to apply the coupons:

_Lords of Olympus_ has been marked down to $6.95.
_Shatterzone_ has been marked down to $6.95.
_Darkwood_ has been marked down to $4.95.
_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 30, 2021)

Octopus Apocalypse has marked their entire catalog 50% off through the end of December! Now's the perfect time to check out products such as _Exotic Races: Sentient Piles of Animated Garbage_ or _10 All-New Absurd Monsters_!

_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## darjr (Dec 31, 2021)

Voadam can't wait for the new thread!


----------



## Alzrius (Dec 31, 2021)

Infinium Game Studio has extended their sales on the following products until Monday, January 3rd:

The _FlexAI Guidebook_ has been marked down by 50%.
The _Content Conversion Guide_ is also 50% off.
_FlexTale Environmental Encounters_ has its price reduced by 60%.
The _FlexTale Solo Adventuring Toolkit_ is 20% off, and anyone who picks up the PDF now will get a coupon to buy the print copy at-cost.
_Please note my use of affiliate links in this post._


----------



## Voadam (Dec 31, 2021)

Winter Offensive Sale at WarGamesVault, 25% off over 11,000 Wargame PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 31, 2021)

darjr said:


> Voadam can't wait for the new thread!


----------



## Talltomwright (Dec 31, 2021)

A massive thank you to @Voadam and all who've contributed to this thread this year. You have both saved me some money and, at the same time, cost me A LOT of money. 

Anyway, many thanks! It's been deeply appreciated.


----------



## darjr (Dec 31, 2021)

Esper Genesis 5e Threats Database is the sale of the day.

I've used it for bog standard 5e games and they worked great.





__





						OneBookShelf
					






					preview.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## darjr (Mar 2, 2022)

M. T. Blacks Anatomy of Adventure for $2 

Deal of the day. Today only.





__





						DriveThruRPG.com
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## Zaukrie (Mar 2, 2022)

Most everything I publish on DMsGuild is on sale right now. 
Search for Sixel ....


----------

